# Bekannte in Java geschriebene Programme



## professorchimp (18. Aug 2008)

Hi,
ich muss demnächst einen kleinen Java-Einführungsvortrag halten.
Dafür würde ich gerne zu Anfang einige Programme aufzählen, die jeder kennt und die in Java geschrieben wurden, beispielsweise Limewire

wäre toll, wenn ihr mir da noch ein paar beispiele nennen könntet


vielen dank schonmal
pC


----------



## Der Müde Joe (18. Aug 2008)

hmm...di jeder kennt..hmmm

Azureus fällt mir da grad noch ein...

fast jedes HandyGame?

Eclipse
Netbeans..

sonst fällt mir grad nix spezielles ein


----------



## AlArenal (18. Aug 2008)

Warum muss die Programme jeder kennen?

Schau mal, ob du in den 23 Ausgaben der Swing Sightings fündig wirst. Die enthalten aber logischerweise nur Swing Anwendungen: http://java.sun.com/products/jfc/tsc/sightings/

P.S.
Es kennt auch kaum einer außerhalb der Branchen die großen Zulieferer für Notebook- oder Autoteile (Johnson Controls, GKN, Pierburg ...), obwohl die eine weit höhere Verbreitung haben, als die Automarken / -modelle, die sie einsetzen.


----------



## Wolfgang Lenhard (18. Aug 2008)

Die gesamte Datenvisualisierung von SPSS läuft unter Java, möglicherweise auch noch große Teile der restlichen GUI. SPSS ist der de facto Markführer bei statistischen Auswertungsprogrammen. Kommt auf die Fachrichtung an, ob SPSS bekannt ist, oder nicht.


----------



## Wildcard (18. Aug 2008)

Viele OpenOffice.org Funktionen sind in Java geschrieben.
Das am meisten verbreitete Java Programm für den Desktop dürfte aber Lotus sein


----------



## tfa (18. Aug 2008)

Zählen auch Web-Anwendungen?
Wenn ja: ebay


----------



## Wildcard (18. Aug 2008)

Mit Webanwendungen wird wohl einiges zusammen kommen. Ich denke es gibt wenige große Webauftritte bei denen kein Java im HIntergrund werkelt.


----------



## Gast (18. Aug 2008)

Na klar Maple!


----------



## homer65 (18. Aug 2008)

Unter http://java-source.net/ findet man ganze viele.


----------



## Guest (19. Aug 2008)

professorchimp hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Dafür würde ich gerne zu Anfang einige Programme aufzählen, die jeder kennt und die in Java geschrieben wurden...



Fang lieber mit einem anderen Thema an. Denn am Anfang sind deine Zuhörer noch wach und du könntest nur 'ähh..., öh...' sagen. Ein Otto-Normalverbraucher kann mit Java nichts anfangen - einfach nichts Brauchbares dabei (außer dem Webkram, der noch nicht von PHP 'remastert' wurde). 
Am Schluss allerdings pennen alle und du kannst sogar Windows aufführen, dass in Java geschrieben ist - es wird dir dann keiner widersprechen...


----------



## foobar (19. Aug 2008)

SAP Netweaver
RssOwl
Azureus
BlogBridge
JFire

Ausserdem ist Java die Basis vieler großer Webprojekte aber auch im Embeddedsektor wird Java in Form von OSGi häfig verwendet z.b. von BMW.

Die Nextgen Smartphoneplattform Google Android basiert auf Java.


----------



## Generic1 (19. Aug 2008)

Deine Präsentation würd ich eher mit diesem Link anfangen:

http://java.com/en/alert/sample/index.html  -> Java Everywere da sind viele gute Beispiele vorhanden und das auch noch von eineer offiziellen Seite,

Ansonsten ist auch MatLab zum Teil in Java programmiert,


----------



## Rydl (19. Aug 2008)

vielleicht bringt dir auch eine statistik punkte: http://www.tiobe.com/index.php/content/paperinfo/tpci/index.html


----------



## Masipulami (20. Aug 2008)

MagicDraw UML


----------



## tfa (20. Aug 2008)

Ten Amazing Java Applications


----------



## GambaJo (21. Aug 2008)

Mir fällt da noch ProjectX und muCommander ein.


----------

